# cfls or 4' shop light ?



## rebel (Mar 4, 2010)

which is better for vegging, cfls or 4' shop light flos ?


----------



## lizerd (Mar 4, 2010)

I find that the cfls are diffenently brighter, if you put four 23 watt cfls on one socket with 3 splitters, you will be at 5000 lumens for one sqft, the cost is 20 bucs, however the cfls are hotter temp generators than t8's  

You can get a 4 ft, 2 lamp t8 at home depot, with 2 6000 kelvin bulbs at 2800 lumens, and 32 watts each, for 30 bucs 

I veg with both, and do find that the internode spacing is diffenentivly tighter when using cfl's over t8 tube lights, however it takes more cfls to cover the same area. For example with one 4 ft (2bulb) t8, I can put 6, 2 gallon containers underneath it easily, which is great for a closet grow, not to mention the heat and fire hazard is less

If you want to run more lights and can handle a couple extra degrees of heat than go cfls

If you want to cover more area for less money and less heat, but not as bright go t8

Its a wicked trade off, but to be honest the t8s internode spacing is just fine, and you will find on these boards that alot of people veg and clone with them.

When you flower, go outside in the sun, or get an hps, or buy a zillion flouros, you will also find people telling you the same, they veg good but the flowers will be deficient under flouros


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm an avid floro user man and they are great for vegging. I use T-5's and T-12's but have used T-8s before. I would say that the T-5's and T-12's are my favorite to use. I can put them less than an inch or so away from the tops of my plants to ensure real tight internodale spacing and those HO T-5's put out a made amount of lumens per bulb.

I've never personally used CFL's before but i've seen flaboy88's plant up close and it did very well under them. To be honest man it's all in who you ask, everyone has their own opinion on the subject but everyone can agree that they both work very well.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 4, 2010)

*personally i would go with flours.. you will beable to get them right up close.. less heat.. and a better distribution of light...
you can pic up 10$ shop lights at wally world and the bulbs put out 3200 lumens.. @ 32 watts.. 
LH*


----------

